# why open a Gold savings account



## Andygold1

A History of Holding Its Value:
Unlike paper currency, coins or other assets, gold has maintained its value throughout the ages. People see gold as a way to pass on and preserve their wealth from one generation to the next.

Weakness of the U.S. Dollar:
Although the U.S. dollar is one of the world's most important reserve currencies, when the value of the dollar falls against other currencies as it did between 1998 and 2008, this often prompts people to flock to the security of gold, which raises gold prices. The price of gold nearly tripled between 1998 and 2008, reaching the $1,000-an-ounce milestone in early 2008 and nearly doubling between 2008 and 2012, hitting around the $1800-$1900 mark. The decline in the U.S. dollar occurred for a number of reasons, including the country's large budget and trade deficits and a large increase in the money supply.

Inflation:
Gold has historically been an excellent hedge against inflation, because its price tends to rise when the cost of living increases. Since World War II, the five years in which U.S. inflation was at its highest were 1946, 1974, 1975, 1979 and 1980 (as of 2012). During those five years, the average real return on the Dow Jones Industrial Average was -12.33%, compared to 130.4% for gold.

Deflation:
Deflation, a period in which prices decrease, business activity slows and the economy is burdened by excessive debt, has not been seen globally since the Great Depression of the 1930s. During that time, the relative purchasing power of gold soared while other prices dropped sharply.

Geopolitical Uncertainty:
Gold retains its value not only in times of financial uncertainty, but in times of geopolitical uncertainty. It is often called the "crisis commodity," because people flee to its relative safety when world tensions rise; during such times, it often outperforms other investments. For example, gold prices experienced some major price movements this year in response to the crisis occurring in the European Union. Its price often rises the most when confidence in governments is low.

Supply Constraints:
Much of the supply of gold in the market since the 1990s has come from sales of gold bullion from the vaults of global central banks. This selling by global central banks slowed greatly in 2008. At the same time, production of new gold from mines had been declining since 2000. According to BullionVault.com, annual gold-mining output fell from 2,573 metric tons in 2000 to 2,444 metric tons in 2007 (however, according to Goldsheetlinks.com, gold saw a rebound in production with output hitting nearly 2,700 metric tons in 2011.) It can take from five to 10 years to bring a new mine into production. As a general rule, reduction in the supply of gold increases gold prices.

Increasing Demand:
In previous years, increased wealth of emerging market economies boosted demand for gold. In many of these countries, gold is intertwined into the culture. India is one of the largest gold-consuming nations in the world; it has many uses there, including jewelry. As such, the Indian wedding season in October is traditionally the time of the year that sees the highest global demand for gold (though it has taken a tumble in 2012.) In China, where gold bars are a traditional form of saving, the demand for gold has been steadfast.

Demand for gold has also grown among investors. Many are beginning to see commodities, particularly gold, as an investment class into which funds should be allocated. In fact, SPDR Gold Trust, became one of the largest ETFs in the U.S., as well as one of the world's largest holders of gold bullion in 2008, only four years after its inception.

Where do I exchange my declining dollar for gold:

The Company is Karatbars International, was founded in 2008, it launched in north america in 2011 and is now active in 110 countries. The company specializes in the distribution of 999.9 24 karat gold bullion in smaller, more affordable weights. The gold weights that are available through karatbars makes it affordable for almost any survivalist; unlike most or all other companies that sell gold, their only available to investers by the ounce. Save for the future now, open a gold savings account, sign up for free and read more about the company.

Before opening your account please watch youtube video: 




Website link: http://www.karatbars.com/?s=andyserg1

for more info please dont hesitate to contact me at [email protected]

Best regards.


----------



## ekim

Why, so the Federal government knows where your gold is and it will be easier for them to take it when they make it illegal "again" to have actual gold in your possession! But fear not, they may give you a piece of paper saying you still own it, but you just can't have it, oh and by the way here are your taxes on that gold you don't actually have! Do you understand now.


----------



## wesley762

Uncle sam can't tax that bar sitting in the safe, same thing with Silver. While gold is out of my price range I do have a bit of silver tucked away, not alot but some and I am not getting bent over with taxes on it.


----------



## Denton

Oh, looky - another huckster!


----------



## Andygold1

The government can't take your physical gold because it's stored in a vault in Germany
Because karatbars is a German based company, hence NOBODY CAN TAKE YOUR GOLD. It's a private corporation and they do not give your gold to anyone but yourself (owner).


----------



## ekim

Andygold1 said:


> The government can't take your physical gold because it's stored in a vault in Germany
> Because karatbars is a German based company, hence NOBODY CAN TAKE YOUR GOLD. It's a private corporation and they do not give your gold to anyone but yourself (owner).


Wasn't it just a month or so ago that Germany wanted to see their gold holding in Ft.Knox and were told no by the US government. If the gold isn't under your personal control it's not really yours, you just have a claim on it. But you keep telling yourself no one can take your gold. Hell the government can take your home, your money, your guns even your life if they really want to. But go ahead and keep telling yourself your fairy tales. but do it on a different forum, we get enough BS as it is.


----------



## Slippy

Snake Oil Andy


----------



## ekim

Slippy said:


> Snake Oil Andy


Still feeling a little grumpy I see. It's OK, please carry on. :wink:


----------



## tango

If you do not have physical possession of your gold, you own nothing but paper


----------



## Slippy

ekim said:


> Still feeling a little grumpy I see. It's OK, please carry on. :wink:


Thank you Sir! I have been a bit of a smart ass today. There's always tomorrow...


----------



## Smitty901

tango said:


> If you do not have physical possession of your gold, you own nothing but paper


Many found that out the last time gold went nuts. Jimmy Carter Gold up like 73% after he was in office 22 months. 
What happen to gold latter on?
Do with your assets as you please invest as you see fit Gamble if you choose. But if you buy gold get it in your hand of you have no gold.


----------



## Ripon

I don't trust our govt. You expect me to trust the Germans?



Andygold1 said:


> The government can't take your physical gold because it's stored in a vault in Germany
> Because karatbars is a German based company, hence NOBODY CAN TAKE YOUR GOLD. It's a private corporation and they do not give your gold to anyone but yourself (owner).


----------



## Smitty901

Ripon said:


> I don't trust our govt. You expect me to trust the Germans?


 The Germans can't take your Gold. Tell that to the Jews.
Oh and remember the Swiss Jews put their gold in their banks and they shipped them back to Germany.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

So,,,,,,With this gold thing you don't get physical gold in your hand?


----------



## Andygold1

I understand what your saying. But the fact is that your government cannot confiscate your physical gold, karatbars will not allow it. I've done my research before using this company as my gold resource.
Here are the facts my fellow peepers:
My Pot of Gold: Vital Facts About Karatbars


----------



## nephilim

This is why I have my precious metals in my floor safe....I would be taxed around 10% of its value per year on having it in a government approved storage bank.

If I have it, I can't be taxed on it and generally it's value keeps going up. I started collecting PMs in 2009. 5 years later I am happy with what I have and know if the worlds electric stopped suddenly, I would be a very rich man.


----------



## Andygold1

You can transfer your gold from your free storage to your hands of course.


----------



## Andygold1

Karatbars is a private corporation, it's not runned by the government. Your gold is not able to be confiscated by anyone. 
Please read the facts: My Pot of Gold: Vital Facts About Karatbars


----------



## Andygold1

KARATBARS are privately issued. They are produced by a private refinery and mint, exclusive to Karatbars; therefore it is NON-seizable under the current International Bullion Laws and U.S. Law.
Gold coins that are minted and issued from any government can be recalled to issuer (the govenment). All gold from Karatbars is privately issued and CANNOT be confiscated by any so-called authority.
Karatbars gold is 24 Karat Gold Bullion, 999.9% Fine Gold
Each Karatbar weighs in at 1.01 grams
Transactions are completed offshore, gold is vaulted offshore, and all transaction records belong to Karatbars
Karatbars is an Offshore E-Commerce company with an Affiliate marketing program.
Karatbars does not apply to the FTC (NOT an MLM) or the BBB (Domestic Rating Agency), all are which come under U.S. government jurisdiction, or any other jurisdiction not held under the International Bullion Laws.
Karatbars does not apply to the Securities Exchange Commission(SEC), since gold is not considered a financial instrument. (paper)
Karatbars does not give legal, tax, or investment advice and all Affiliates should not either.
Karatbars falls under the International Bullion Laws set forth by the World Trade Organization under the Harmonious Tax Code.
Normally ANY and ALL gold purchases and gold coin purchases that are done in USA are RECORDED. The U.S. government knows exactly who has what. Most coins are PURE gold on the ALLOY Standard – 91.9% – because 24-karat is too soft. You do not actually OWN any government-issued coins; you are merely THE BEARER of the coins. Governments in financial duress can “recall”gold coins and only pay the bearer FACE VALUE only.
Karatbars ingots weigh in at 1.01 grams, above the legal limit if a country tries to exercise a VAT Tax on 1-gram bars. We have a niche market of transaction-friendly weights which make it a viable form of payment and exchange, under ALL economic circumstances, in ALL countries.
ACCOUNT PRIVACY
Karatbars accounts are private and SECURE, more so than the FDIC, CDIC, or ANY gold sales in the USA or Canada.
100% of all funds you deposit into your Karatbars account are used to buy gold bullion.
Karatbars does not report any Customer transactions under $10,000 to any government agency in any country.
Karatbars does NOT ask for a Social Security Number (SSN) or Social Insurance Number (SIN).
Your identity and account is kept confidential (As long as you are NOT charged and convicted with money-laundering, drug trafficking, or other international crimes under the U.S. Patriot Act.)
All transactions are ledgered by username and account number. When verified by German authority auditors, you only need to verify your account number, deposit, and whether the deposit was transferred into physical gold and transferred to the vault or shipped to you, the Customer. Germany is possibly the toughest country in the world in which to do business.
Karatbars International is an offshore (Germany) e-commerce company with an optional Affilliate Marketing program. Karatbars International is NOT governed by the USA. It is on the same level of trade as th U.S. government when dealing with any other country.
MORE THAN AN INVESTMENT, GOLD TO BUY GOODS AND SERVICES
The majority of people who look at gold will ALWAYS start by comparing price, thinking the only reason to own gold would be as an investment. It is not! It is important to understand that one ounce of gold is one asset class, and one gram of gold is a totally different asset class. Even though they are both gold, the benefits of owning a gram of gold compared to owning an ounce of gold are significant.
Karatbars is about owning 1-gram gold bullion ingots that you could use as a form of exchange, much like you use paper money and credit/debit cards. It would be much more difficult doing that with larger weights of gold and certainly not with a 1-ounce gold coin.
KARATBARS CANNOT BE COUNTERFEITED
Gold can and is being counterfeited. In order to know the gold is not fake, one must sell that gold to a gold dealer who has the tools to confirm it is pure. With Karatbars, ANY merchant who is taught what to look for with the naked eye can quickly and easily determine that it is not fake because every Karatbars has:
The stamp of the London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) Atasay Refinery on the gold.
The signature of the Atasay Refinery’s Assayer on the card.
An embossed serial number that is unique to that particularKaratbar.
The Refinery’s unique hologram covering the entire back of the gold.


----------



## nephilim

Sounds suspect too me. Selling a gram at a time. Also your prices are way off. No chance gold os at $1900 as if it is then the dollar is seriously weak against the British Pound.


----------



## Smitty901

Andygold1 said:


> I understand what your saying. But the fact is that your government cannot confiscate your physical gold, karatbars will not allow it. I've done my research before using this company as my gold resource.
> Here are the facts my fellow peepers:
> My Pot of Gold: Vital Facts About Karatbars


 If they want to how would you stop them. Point a finger, get out a pen and your phone. We are seeing that don't work so good.
I repeat ANY investment in GOLD not in your hand is gone.


----------



## tango

I repeat--if you do not have physical possession of your gold, you own nothing


----------



## Smitty901

Andygold1 said:


> I understand what your saying. But the fact is that your government cannot confiscate your physical gold, karatbars will not allow it. I've done my research before using this company as my gold resource.
> Here are the facts my fellow peepers:
> My Pot of Gold: Vital Facts About Karatbars


 Send me your cash I will buy you some gold and hang on to it just give me a call when you want it. Trust me I will keep it safe. And you can have it anytime you like.


----------



## Andygold1

*Final note*

Im canadian, so if that were the case(which it isn't). Then I wouldn't have that problem.

Thank you all for your feedback.


----------



## inceptor

ekim said:


> Wasn't it just a month or so ago that Germany wanted to see their gold holding in Ft.Knox and were told no by the US government. If the gold isn't under your personal control it's not really yours, you just have a claim on it. But you keep telling yourself no one can take your gold. Hell the government can take your home, your money, your guns even your life if they really want to. But go ahead and keep telling yourself your fairy tales. but do it on a different forum, we get enough BS as it is.


Here is one link:

German Politicians Demand to See Gold in US Federal Reserve - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> Send me your cash I will buy you some gold and hang on to it just give me a call when you want it. Trust me I will keep it safe. And you can have it anytime you like.


Smitty, you are just a nice guy! :grin:


----------



## budgetprepp-n

If you like your silver,,,You can keep your silver .................If you like your gold,,,,,, you can keep your gold
period. The king has spoken ,, Now move along


----------



## inceptor

budgetprepp-n said:


> If you like your silver,,,You can keep your silver .................If you like your gold,,,,,, you can keep your gold
> period. The king has spoken ,, Now move along


The govt would NEVER make it illegal to own gold, would they? WOULD THEY??????


----------



## ekim

inceptor said:


> The govt would NEVER make it illegal to own gold, would they? WOULD THEY??????


But the poor children need that gold and silver....... Don't you know how expensive those cellphones and video games are?


----------



## Pir8fan

No gold savings account for me. I've got junk silver and Canadian Maple Leafs. Having another institution hold your assets is no different than having a bank hold your cash. I would bet that if ever the SHTF, any gold laying around in a vault will be gone almost immediately.


----------



## troyp47000

if you have gold in your possession and the government wants it they will try to take it. the only thing standing in their way is a pair of balls and guns. it can be "held" in any private whatever you want to call it. if the government wants it they will try to take it. 
besides, if shtf what the hell would you do with gold? eat it? grow it? burn it? its useless unless some moron trades you something for it. 
if you plan on using it for retirement and have it in your possession, hide it and pretend you have none. if s doesnt htf then it would be good for retirement. cant think of much else you could use it for.
as for myself, the only precious metals I stockpile are brass, lead and copper. jmho.


----------



## tango

They can only take your gold if they know you have it.


----------



## Smitty901

SHTF or not. You can always unload Gold on the black market with little risk unless you get stupid and greedy.
Gold held by someone else in your name.
1. Is not your Gold
2. In nothing but paper they are holding and reselling to you. There is no gold .
Think about this There is not as much gold in the world as they have sold.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Gold is too valuable to be of much use to the common man during a SHTF.

Over the last few years gold buyers have made a poor investment.

If you want PMs for a SHTF then buy junk pre 1964 dimes. They are recognized. They are small. They will be the the trade choice during a complete economic collapse if one ever occurs.


----------



## nephilim

Thing is, if you fashion the precious metals properly, it will be valuable. I fashioned my gold and silver into disks to almost the same size as a 10p coin (an English coin). 1 of my gold coins (6.5grams) is worth around £160 so I could use it to barter for a lot in a SHTF situation. My silver coins (also 6.5grams) also value in at £2.65 each which will be used for smaller items.

I made these myself, using gold and silver which I have either panned for, or mechanically recovered from computer parts, or recovered from scrap jewellery and other items. They will be worth much more in a SHTF situation than some of my other coins, but I am working on copper coins next which will value in at around £0.05 per coin.


----------



## PaulS

The problem I see is that no one will trust "home made coins" because there is no way to prove their content. At least with the minted coins there is a known value - up to the point of counterfeiting.

Gold is to store to have your saving intact when things return to normal. If you need food your gold may be next to worthless.


----------



## Casie

Aaaaaandy.

It took me 3 minutes to find 20 "affiliate" websites for Karatbar sellers. Andy did you "_Join the Karatbar team_" and "_gain free access to our courses on generating leads online_"? Did you "_download our most convincing templates to generate leads_"?

Seriously, those affiliate reward sites were pretty funny. But not as funny as the Karatbar website itself!

If I wanted to go buy a gram of gold I would go to my local coin shop and say, "Hi Jim. How's Anne? I'd like a gram of gold, please". But honestly I would never buy less than a 1/10 oz eagle or maple leaf. Remember, the smaller the weight the more you are actually paying for the premium over spot. I can buy a 1 oz eagle and pay just $44.99 over spot. And then I have an ounce. But each time you buy a gram you are paying that premium over and over and over again till you get to an ounce. (And if cost is an issue, buy silver! Silver rocks! I mean seriously silver eagles are awesome! And who doesn't _adore_ 90% silver Morgans, Barbers, Franklins, Mercuries.... Love 'em!)

So how bad are you trying to screw people Andy? OMG... lets do the math.

At today's spot price I can get a 1 oz eagle for $1400.

1 Karatbar = 48.91 EUR = 67.78 US Dollar
28.3495231 grams = 1 oz
67.78 US Dollar X 28.3495231 = 1921.5306 (damn! Did I do it wrong? No, the math looks good. Ya'll check me and correct me!)

$1921.5306 an ounce!? (And not even a nice eagle or maple leaf?) *Bad Andy! BAD! Bad boy! Get on home!*


----------



## nephilim

PaulS said:


> The problem I see is that no one will trust "home made coins" because there is no way to prove their content. At least with the minted coins there is a known value - up to the point of counterfeiting.
> 
> Gold is to store to have your saving intact when things return to normal. If you need food your gold may be next to worthless.


That is true, however you can get the coins certified (quite cheaply) in the UK with their karat rating and value, and they don't get registered for the government to trace


----------



## Casie

nephilim said:


> you can get the coins certified (quite cheaply) in the UK with their karat rating and value


I just learned a fun fact about the word karat, like 2 weeks ago. It's cool, I swear! I know you are thinking, "What the hell is that?".









This is two dried carob bean pods with some seeds. It's a green bean that grows on a tree, and once dried it has hard amber brown colored seeds that are very uniform in size.

(Here comes the copy/paste) Merchants of the ancient Mediterranean and Middle East used the carob seed as a standard unit of weight for gems. The word carob itself comes from the Arabic word for the carob seed, the quirat. Through the rise and fall of civilizations, this word became corrupted through to the Greek, keration, which eventually became what we know today as the carat.

For centuries the carob seed remained the weight measurement for precious gems. By the middle ages, however, changes in trade routes had occurred, and large centers of trade were now found within Europe. The carat, as it had become known, became linked to 4 grains Troy weight, with the carob seed having been abandoned at some point during the shift of trade centers. The Troy carat was the equivalent of approximately 205 milligrams. This measurement of weight lasted for the carat until the 20th century. It was between 1907-1914 that the carat was married to the metric system of weights. By 1914 the United States officially abandoned the former Troy measurement of 205.3 milligrams for the carat, and adopted the current metric carat measurement of 200 milligrams.

Some texts get confused by the word carat being similar to carrot and so state that it was carrot seeds that were used as weight units. The History Channel show Modern Marvels recently made this mistake as well!

The word karat, also evolved into a measure of purity for gold. karat as used for gold refers to the percentage of gold versus the percentage of an alloy mixed with the gold. The purest gold is .9995+ fine and is called proof gold. Gold of this purity, in the jewelry world, is used for standardization purposes, but pure gold is too soft to be used for jewelry and is very easy to abrade. Therefore gold must be mixed with varying percentages of other metals to make a cheaper alloy that has the desired hardness and quality. Also, other metals are mixed in to change the color.

Since it would not be good to just let people put cheaper alloys in gold willy-nilly without some sort of standard as to what kind of quality you might be getting, the percentage of gold in all gold alloys is standardized. There is not a standardization for how much of any other metals the alloy contains. Importantly, in Britain, the term carat is used both for the meaning given above and for the percentage of gold in a gold alloy, which is very confusing.

The proportion of gold in a gold alloy is termed it's karat content, which is usually abbreviated K. So, 18K indicates a specific proportion of gold. 24K is pure gold, or fine gold. These karat designations actually represent the gold content as how many parts, out of 24 parts, is pure gold. Hence 24K is 24 parts pure gold out of 24 parts, and 18K is 18 parts pure gold out of 24 parts.(end copy/paste)

Bet you didn't know about the bean.


----------



## PalmettoTree

nephilim said:


> Thing is, if you fashion the precious metals properly, it will be valuable. I fashioned my gold and silver into disks to almost the same size as a 10p coin (an English coin). 1 of my gold coins (6.5grams) is worth around £160 so I could use it to barter for a lot in a SHTF situation. My silver coins (also 6.5grams) also value in at £2.65 each which will be used for smaller items.
> 
> I made these myself, using gold and silver which I have either panned for, or mechanically recovered from computer parts, or recovered from scrap jewellery and other items. They will be worth much more in a SHTF situation than some of my other coins, but I am working on copper coins next which will value in at around £0.05 per coin.


That is very interesting. Would you share your recovery process with the rest of us?


----------



## nephilim

Which part? Mechanically recovering from computers involves a lot of time (around 3 months for a batch of RAM sticks or other hardware (CPU chips, motherboards etc) which can be picked up on ebay quite cheap). But it is a lengthy process and requires patience and acids. 

Jewelery I got from thrift and charity shops - you'd be surprised. I found a sterling silver quaich which had full hallmarks on it for £1.50. Its weight in silver was over £45.

Other items include old tube TVs, the connectors in there are all gold plated and can be mechanically recovered in the same way that PC parts are done.


----------



## SAR-1L

I would honestly think it would be worth while to stock, salt. People need it in their diets. We have loads of it in our foods.
In SHTF newly produced food won't have the same level of it, people will be feeling the effects of it's absence. 

Plus you can easily divvy it up by grams or measurement of choice. When trading... always go with what people's needs are.
Sure it wouldn't be easy to resell if STHF doesn't happen, but if it does, a little extra on hand sure would be worth quiet a bit.


----------



## nephilim

If you live by the coast, you have an abundance of salt - 2 ltrs of salt water from the sea would get you 70g of salt. Might not sound like much, but if you consider the human diet should have 6g per day, thats 11.5 days worth of salt right there. Obviously done in the masses you could produce more. Plus if you boiled the water, funnels the steam and let it drip down you have a fresh clean water supply also.


----------



## SAR-1L

nephilim said:


> If you live by the coast, you have an abundance of salt - 2 ltrs of salt water from the sea would get you 70g of salt. Might not sound like much, but if you consider the human diet should have 6g per day, thats 11.5 days worth of salt right there. Obviously done in the masses you could produce more. Plus if you boiled the water, funnels the steam and let it drip down you have a fresh clean water supply also.


Well that sounds nice nephilim, but for others of us in drought ridden and land locked places salt procurement is a whole other mess. Indians used to travel 1,000's of miles to salt flats just to acquire the salt they needed out here in the mid west. Same thing with trying to head down to any salt water body, from this area.

I mean sure a lad like you can eat and shit gold or pm's, but last I checked they had no nutritional value.


----------



## nephilim

haha, no I wouldn't eat or shit PMs. Where you are, are there no salt water lakes nearby or salt water rivers? 

Also, another thing to stock up on in salt regards, would be salt licks that horses use. They can be broken down into the base salt.


----------



## SAR-1L

nephilim said:


> haha, no I wouldn't eat or shit PMs. Where you are, are there no salt water lakes nearby or salt water rivers?
> 
> Also, another thing to stock up on in salt regards, would be salt licks that horses use. They can be broken down into the base salt.


I am guessing for all your advanced knowledge about processing pm's you lack basic knowledge of geography of Colorado and how things are out here
in the midwest of the US. First of all we are in a severe drought, there really isn't any salt lakes here, even our fresh lakes are disappearing or drying up
those that did exist are as I said salt flats, which are dried up salt lakes. Those are roughly a 9 - 10 hour drive from here.

You are talking a long drive, for gas you may not have, or you are talking about a very very long walk or trail ride in which you are limited the amount
you can transport vs what you need. The rest of it has to be mined as it doesn't always just sit on the surface for harvest.


----------



## nephilim

I will be honest, I lack a knowledge of the US geography, I can just about tell you where California, New York, Florida and Maine are, so I accept I lack in that department.

I didn't realise it would be such a long drive, that really is quite a way, and yes, obviously gas would be expensive for such a thing (when you factor in a return trip also).

Also I do not have an advanced knowledge of processing PMs, I learnt along the way (I can extract gold from PC parts, but there is also palladium there which I do not know how to do). Smelting and making coins is relatively simple with a small forge and clay/ceramic molds.


----------



## SAR-1L

nephilim said:


> I will be honest, I lack a knowledge of the US geography, I can just about tell you where California, New York, Florida and Maine are, so I accept I lack in that department.
> 
> I didn't realise it would be such a long drive, that really is quite a way, and yes, obviously gas would be expensive for such a thing (when you factor in a return trip also).
> 
> Also I do not have an advanced knowledge of processing PMs, I learnt along the way (I can extract gold from PC parts, but there is also palladium there which I do not know how to do). Smelting and making coins is relatively simple with a small forge and clay/ceramic molds.


With all respect Nephilim, and this may bite me in the ass, cause it probably isn't my place to say this,
but you strike me as one of those forum guys which needs to comment on every little forum thread, and have the last word.
Knows nothing, but likes to spout off about stuff way too much as if they have some grandios knowledge. Especially after you gave some half arsed
comment on my cement shelters thread, putting your two cents in when you had no understanding of the product, and what you added had
very little value to carry the conversation on further. It quickly becomes really annoying, especially when someone doesn't know what they are talking about.

I think it would be great if you would slow down, and read to learn from more what people post, rather than immediately write contradictory statements or play +1UP
on every thread to show how smart you are. Especially when you joined a couple months ago and at this pace will rack up the same amount of post as I have before
a couple weeks are up, and I have been on here a year.

Edit: I am not trying to be a dick, or cut you down, or discourage you from posting. Just something I have noticed and it is starting to bug a little.

2nd Edit: I could be being overly grumpy this morning... and your post just hit me the wrong way. Still kinda annoyed by the salt on top of the cement thing.

3rd Edit: No excuse for me railing you like that... just think you should research a little before contradicting someone's statement, rather than rapid reply.


----------



## PalmettoTree

nephilim said:


> Smelting and making coins is relatively simple with a small forge and clay/ceramic molds.


 it is easy for citizens in the UK and Japan not to grasp the land size of the US. Likewise we cannot grasp the size of Russia or Brazil. On the other hand UZ citizens and people from Japan seem to have a better understanding of distances by sea. That is my take as a dangerous generalization. One other comment everyone seems to do things with more precision than us Americans.

Now on smelting_i understand that part. I am interested in your process for recovering PMs from electronics, etc. also the volume you need to process to make the variable cost worth while.


----------



## Andygold1

yes its my gold cause its in my possesion. and theres no paper telling me i own gold, its not etf. im buying actual physical gold.


----------



## Andygold1

my reason for owning gold is clearly differ from yours.
do some research on mike maloney or jim sinclair.
prediction of gold is to be 50k an ounce by the end of this decade.
if this actually happens do you know how wealthy one will be if he holds 20 ounces. and more importantly im buying gold in smaller weights so if i need it for trade and barter it will be very useful having 1gram god weights maybe throw some 5gram weights in the mix, i have different weights so it works the same as paper money (1$,5$ ect)


----------



## nephilim

I will post the link later when I am home for recovering gold from electricals. You can bulk buy cheap electricals on ebay, they don't need to be working either. U would say 10lbs of electronic items will get you maybe 2-5grams of gold. 

Might not sound like much but you can buy up pallets of electronic items for less than £100 at auctions and ebay, various acids and tools for another £50 and make it back in the gold recovery 2 grams being worth £180 at today's price. If you choose too, palladium, silver and copper recovery can be done but I have not done that as you would get less than a gram of each on 10lbs worth of electronic items.


----------



## nephilim

Hey guys, as promised.

Gold Recovery

Like I said, its time consuming, but can be done with just about any electricals on the market, including old broken ones (they're actually better as they have a higher gold content)


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I don't know the specifics, but way back when, kings had stuff made of gold. A known weight of pure gold will displace x amount of water from a vessel. If gold is cut with a less dense material, it will be larger or not make the weight to displace correct amount of water. Therefore the thought to be pure gold has been diluted. This is how they knew if the jewelry maker was skimming.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Karatbars are an out and out fraud. It is sold as a currency. It is not. A currency can be exchanged for goods and services. Karatbars cannot. This may not be actually fools gold but it is a fools gold.

Try to get your cost out of one. A 1950's baseball card holds value better.


----------



## Charles Martel

If it isn't sitting in your safe, you don't own it. Gold "savings accounts" are precisely what you DON'T want as a practical prepper. You can buy smaller quantities of gold bullion at your reputable, local precious metal/coin dealer if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Charles Martel

inceptor said:


> The govt would NEVER make it illegal to own gold, would they? WOULD THEY??????


Signed,

1933


----------



## tango

OPSEC people, OPSEC


----------

